# Jig to use smartphone as a digital microscope



## GarryP (Sep 14, 2013)

I thought some may be interested in this little project I came across on the Instructables site.

Video

Link


----------



## isotope (Dec 14, 2013)

I like that a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

COOL! Thanks!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

This is really interesting. Have you tried it Garry? Not sure my phone's camera is up to the task.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## GarryP (Sep 14, 2013)

No I haven't tried it. But it looked like something some LJs might like to try.

It uses one or two lenses from small laser pointers (use two for increased magnification) so it's not dependent on the lens in your camera to achieve the magnification.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I probably have everything to build this, might give it a go.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes *Gary*, I have to agree with you on the Instructables site has a lot of interesting projects from almost any subject matter you can imagine. And, 99% of it works!

I did one a long time ago gut haven't added another for quite some time!


----------

